# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum >  FLAG STATE CONTACTS FOR PSC

## stw77

Kalimera se olous kai se oles.

The attached "pdf" file (Acrobat) nominate the Flag State Contacts for the PSC (port state control), when and if needed.

It is an issue of 18th Dec/2003, which means that probably it might have been created an updated base. Nevertheless, it might be usefull.

Hope the attached is for help.

Regards,
stw77
********

----------


## Petros

Kalimera.

Although the list may have a lot of phone,fax numbers, etc. that have changed, it's useful to know who is responsible in each country/port, as fas as PSC is concerned. If we knew the source, maybe we could find the update of the pdf.

Agents help (most of the times?) in giving such information for specific calls/ports.

----------

